# SSO Disc Golf Thread v2.0



## Xaios (Aug 14, 2018)

So, noticed that the original disc golf thread has been dormant for exactly 6 years to the day, so I opted not to necrobump. 

At the beginning of summer when I got home from school, I had no idea that I'd be getting into disc golf, no idea at all. As it turned out, some friends of mine were getting married at a community center out of town which happened to have a disc golf course, so they decided to give it a go a few months in advance (they finally tied the knot about a week ago). They really enjoyed it, so they recruited a whole lot of us into the sport. I never imagined that I would enjoy it as much as I have.

I still *suck* horribly, but hey, I'm having fun. 

These are the discs that I'm currently using:

Putter: Innova DX Birdie
Mid-Range: Innova DX Skeeter
Driver: Innova DX Thunderbird + Innova Champion Archon

I use the Thunderbird for normal backhand drives when I want it to curve. The Archon I've found is great for throwing tomahawk-style, having it flip mid-air onto its backside and skipping. I've actually managed to get some great distance that way, honestly further than regular driving (which I'm still woefully inadequate at ).

Anyone else into it these days?


----------



## tedtan (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting, This is the first time I've heard of this.

IOW, bump.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 4, 2020)

For the record, I still play, and my bag has expanded greatly. My distance is not particularly good, I have trouble breaking about 250 feet on flat ground. Honestly, what I need most is a tutor to watch me throw and help physically correct the mistakes that I'm making which are keeping me from getting to that next level of distance. I know a big problem is my lack of follow-through, but it's basically my body unconsciously fighting against the possibility of sending myself flying face-first into the dirt. I should be using fewer discs than I am (I run a bag of about 15 different discs), but I find the different flight statistics more useful for shot shaping than anything else, having discs of varying stability for different course geometries and wind conditions.

Soooooo... anyone else on SSO pick this up yet? Let me tell you, it's a great sport for Covid times, easy to social distance through a game.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ve never really noticed this thread until now. 

I used to play quite frequently but haven’t for about 8 years or so. I still have all my discs too. I’m probably really rusty at it at this point but maybe I’ll go out again someday. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2020)

Shawn said:


> It is a lot of fun.


That it is. If someone had told me 3 years ago how much I would enjoy disc golfing, I would have said that they were high.


----------



## MFB (Aug 22, 2020)

They probably were if they were playing disc golf


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2020)

MFB said:


> They probably were if they were playing disc golf


Touche.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 22, 2020)

Xaios said:


> That it is. If someone had told me 3 years ago how much I would enjoy disc golfing, I would have said that they were high.





MFB said:


> They probably were if they were playing disc golf



- That's funny. That's what we always did. I use to play with my freind from highschool almost every weekend for about 6 months or so.
- I always used his gear so not sure what it was. Not sure if he really knew how to play for real either. We'd go to the park and they already had all the goals/chain nets in place as part of the public park. It was great because we'd always make sure to have a J while doing it. You can get the heck away from people and always have na excuse to move away from them if they get near you too : )
- I never got much better than when I started. It's really a hard game but nice and chill and lots of fun. Like bowling but way better and more fun. It also doesn't screw up your hands/wrist like bowing which affects guitar playing, it's outside and some parks have it in place already, and if not you can just aim for trees and turn it into a kinda disc golf bocce ball type game. Yeah, disc golf bocce ball. Good times. Seriously, it's fun, especially when high.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 22, 2020)

What the heck is disc golf????


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2020)

Adieu said:


> What the heck is disc golf????


It's like golf, but with discs.

And just in case you weren't being sarcastic... well, it really is golf, but with discs. The only other real difference is that you're throwing said discs at a basket that's raised about 3 feet off the ground instead of hitting a ball at a hole in the ground.

Funny enough, I can't stand watching golf coverage on TV, but there are a lot of Youtube channels that do great post-round coverage which is actually entertaining to watch (mainly by cutting out the time everyone is just walking to their next shot). JomezPro and Central Coast Disc Golf are probably the best ones.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 23, 2020)

Ahh frisbee golf


----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Ahh frisbee golf


Well, technically "Frisbee" is a trademarked term, so the sport can't legally be called "frisbee golf."


----------



## Xaios (Oct 3, 2020)

Competed in a tournament a couple weeks ago, tied for 3rd place in the rec division. That was kinda cool.


----------



## Xaios (May 15, 2021)

So our local disc golf club had our season opener even today aaaaaand... it snowed.

Anyone else still playing? Given that the sport is exploding in popularity, it can't be just me. 

Here's my current bag:

Putters:
- Discraft Luna
- Kastaplast Berg
- Innova Aviar3
- Innova Dart

Midranges:
- Discraft Zone
- Westside Discs Gatekeeper
- Innova Mako3
- Innova RocX3 (Might be on its way out, as it's an odd-man out in a bag with a Zone and an MD5, but it has been good to me, soooo...)
- Discmania MD5

Fairway Drivers:
- Kastaplast Kaxe
- Innova Leopard3
- Latitude 64 River (Probably on its way out.)
- Discmania Essence

Distance Drivers:
- Innova Sidewinder
- Dynamic Discs Vandal
- Latitude64 SPZ3
- Innova Beast
- Innova Archon (almost entirely for overhand throws)
- Discraft Hades

I've got a couple distance drivers on the way that I'm looking forward to trying, the Kastaplast Falk and the Discraft AvengerSS. My backhand has vanished in the off-season to a degree that makes me wonder if I've ever actually played disc golf, so I've been leaning on the forehand a lot. I've been getting good distance on drives forehanding a light Sidewinder, but it's a touchy disc to try and forehand. The AvengerSS is a slightly faster but otherwise comparable disc, so in this case it might actually make it easier to control for the kind of shots I want.

I've also been building a glow disc bag. I've got all the glow discs that Kastaplast has released in 2021, as well as an Axiom Envy.

For the record, I still suck wildly at this sport. It does bring me joy though, at least at the moments of time that it doesn't make me want to throw myself into a ravine.


----------

